# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φουρνος Μικροκυμάτων Singer δε ζεστένει

## manos_3

Γεια σας.Μετά από 2 χρόνια λειτουργίας φούρνος μικροκυμάτων Singer smwo-20in-wg σταμάτησε να ζεστένει...Δουλεύουν κανονικά όλα αλλά δε ζεστένει....Το άνοιξα τσέκαρα όλες τις ασφάλειες που βρήκα(μαζί με μία σαν ελλατήριο 5kv 650mA) και ειναι οκ...Υπάρχει μόνο μία δίοδος hv CL01-12  στο πυκνωτή υψηλης αλλά δεν μπορώ να την ελέγξω.Με έλεγχο διόδων δε βγαζει τπτ ούτε από τις 2 μεριές....Πιστεύεται ότι ειναι αυτή η ζημιά;Ευαριστώ!

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Το μαγκνητρον το μετρησες;
Δες αυτό το βιντεάκι , θα σε βοηθήσει 
https://youtu.be/E2k-dZOLbC0
https://youtu.be/h_UIVWvEa-g

Ο Γιάννης είναι πολύ καλός και καταρτισμένος!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Πανω στο μετασχηματιστή εχει ασφαλεια; Μετρα και τα τυλιγματα του μετασχηματιστή για συνεχεια (μηπως καηκε η θερμικη ασφάλεια). 
Τη διοδο υψηλης δεν μπορεις να τη μετρησεις με σκετο πολυμετρο. Εμφανιζει μεγαλυτερο forward voltage drop απο την ικανότητα του πολυμετρου και θελει πηγη dc σε σειρα για να υποβοηθηθει το πολυμετρο

----------


## manos_3

> Πανω στο μετασχηματιστή εχει ασφαλεια; Μετρα και τα τυλιγματα του μετασχηματιστή για συνεχεια (μηπως καηκε η θερμικη ασφάλεια). 
> Τη διοδο υψηλης δεν μπορεις να τη μετρησεις με σκετο πολυμετρο. Εμφανιζει μεγαλυτερο forward voltage drop απο την ικανότητα του πολυμετρου και θελει πηγη dc σε σειρα για να υποβοηθηθει το πολυμετρο


Καλημέρα...Οι θερμοασφάλειες είναι ΟΚ. Έβαλα σε σειρά τη δίοδο με 19,5 V...Στην ορθή πόλωση η ένδειξη ειναι 18,6V και στην ανάστροφη λίγο πιο κάτω 18,4V...Είναι σωστό αυτό;Δεν έπρεπε στην ανάστροφη η ένδειξη να είναι 0;

----------


## gep58

Εγώ θα έβαζα μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 40-60W σε σειρά με την δίοδο (η δίοδος CL01-12 αντέχει μέχρι 350mA ρεύμα) και θα τροφοδοτούσα με 230V AC. 
Αν η λάμπα ανάψει στο μισό της φωτεινότητας της είναι καλή η δίοδος.

----------


## manos_3

> Εγώ θα έβαζα μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 40-60W σε σειρά με την δίοδο (η δίοδος CL01-12 αντέχει μέχρι 350mA ρεύμα) και θα τροφοδοτούσα με 230V AC. 
> Αν η λάμπα ανάψει στο μισό της φωτεινότητας της είναι καλή η δίοδος.


Θα το έκανα αλλά είμαι στο σπίτι και δεν έχω καλώδια για να κανω σύνδεση...
Αλλά είναι λογικό να άγει από την ανάποδη η δίοδος...;από το datasheet της βλεπω ότι είναι απλός ανορθωτής...

----------


## gep58

όλες οι δίοδοι άγουν μόνο προς τη μια κατεύθυνση.




> Έβαλα σε σειρά τη δίοδο με 19,5 V...


Δηλ σύνδεσες την δίοδο σκέτη επάνω στα 19,5V?
Πόσο ρεύμα πέρασε από μέσα της?

----------


## manos_3

> όλες οι δίοδοι άγουν μόνο προς τη μια κατεύθυνση.
> 
> 
> Δηλ σύνδεσες την δίοδο σκέτη επάνω στα 19,5V?
> Πόσο ρεύμα πέρασε από μέσα της?


χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

Ότι φαίνεται στο διάγραμμα εκανα....Με 19,5 V όμως...Στην ορθή πόλωση έβγαλε το πολύμετρο γυρω στα 18 και στην ανάστροφη πάλι το ίδιο....

----------


## gep58

Ναι μόνο που αυτό δεν είναι έλεγχος διόδου με το πολύμετρο. Κι ένα 1Ν4007 να ελέγξεις κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ότι να 'ναι θα δείχνει.
Αφού όμως θες να μετρήσεις έτσι θα πρέπει να βάλεις μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την δίοδο (να μην ξεπεράσει όμως το επιτρεπτό όριο ρεύματος για την δίοδο) και να μετράς την τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης.
Και πάλι όμως για την συγκεκριμένη δίοδο δεν είναι απόλυτος ο έλεγχος μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Ενδέχεται στη χαμηλή τάση να δείχνει ότι είναι καλή αλλά σε κάποια υψηλότερη τάση να παρουσιάζει διαρροή. Γι αυτό πρότεινα τον απλούστερο τρόπο με τα 230V και την λάμπα.
Το καλύτερο βέβαια θα ήταν ακόμη μεγαλύτερη τάση.

----------


## manos_3

> Εγώ θα έβαζα μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 40-60W σε σειρά με την δίοδο (η δίοδος CL01-12 αντέχει μέχρι 350mA ρεύμα) και θα τροφοδοτούσα με 230V AC. 
> Αν η λάμπα ανάψει στο μισό της φωτεινότητας της είναι καλή η δίοδος.


Το τσέκαρα αυτό Γιώργο...Όντως αναβει η λαμπα στο μισο της φωτεινότητας και τρεμοσβήνει με τι δίοδο.... 
Άρα η ζημιά του είναι αλλού!

----------


## gep58

Επομένως η δίοδος λειτουργεί.
Αποσύνδεσε από το πρωτεύον του μετ/στή τα 2 καλώδια και μέτρα με προσοχή μην ακουμπήσουν μεταξύ τους ή στη λαμαρίνα αν έρχεται τάση σ' αυτά όταν ενεργοποιείς τον φούρνο.

----------


## manos_3

> Επομένως η δίοδος λειτουργεί.
> Αποσύνδεσε από το πρωτεύον του μετ/στή τα 2 καλώδια και μέτρα με προσοχή μην ακουμπήσουν μεταξύ τους ή στη λαμαρίνα αν έρχεται τάση σ' αυτά όταν ενεργοποιείς τον φούρνο.


Έρχονται 15 V....δεν έπρεπε να έρχονται 230;

Το πρωτεύον είναι στα 2,6 Ω
το δευτερέυον είναι στα 180 Ω
το νήμα του δευτερευοντος στα 0,9 Ω

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τι είναι το νήμα του δευτςρευοντος

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

> Έρχονται 15 V....δεν έπρεπε να έρχονται 230;
> 
> Το πρωτεύον είναι στα 2,6 Ω
> το δευτερέυον είναι στα 180 Ω
> το νήμα του δευτερευοντος στα 0,9 Ω


Κάπου χάνεται η τάση. Έλεγξε τις επαφές του ρελέ επιλογής ισχύος και τους μικροδιακόπτες.




> Τι είναι το νήμα του δευτςρευοντος


Λογικά εννοεί την σπείρα τροφοδοσίας του νήματος της μαγνετρον

----------


## olorin

Ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να έχει 2 τυλίγματα στο δευτερεύον ,έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## manos_3

> Κάπου χάνεται η τάση. Έλεγξε τις επαφές του ρελέ επιλογής ισχύος και τους μικροδιακόπτες.
> 
> 
> Λογικά εννοεί την σπείρα τροφοδοσίας του νήματος της μαγνετρον


Τσέκαρα τους διακόπτες της πόρτας...3 είναι ...Δε τους αφαίρεσα ,στη θεση τους τους τσέκαρα...Όλοι με το buzzer όταν παταω το κουμπακι τους φωνάζουν...

Όταν λες να ελεγξω τις επαφές του επιλογέα τι εννοείς;;;

----------


## gep58

Μανώλη ο φούρνος είναι αυτός?

Αν ναι ένα τυπικό σχέδιο φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα.

Οι μικροδιακότες PRIMARY, SECONDARY και MONITOR είπες είναι καλοί (στο σχέδιο φαίνονται σε κατάσταση ανοικτής πόρτας). Από τη στιγμή που 1) ανάβει η λάμπα, 2) γυρίζει ο δίσκος, 3) δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας και 4) μετράει χρόνο (και βέβαια μετά σβήνει) ενεργοποιόντας τον φούρνο τα επόμενα που πρέπει να ελέγξεις είναι ο POWER CONTROL και το AC RELAY κι αν υπάρχει και κανένας θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας του magnetron που ίσως έχει ανοίξει.

HF12023.jpg

----------


## manos_3

> Μανώλη ο φούρνος είναι αυτός?
> 
> Αν ναι ένα τυπικό σχέδιο φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα.
> 
> Οι μικροδιακότες PRIMARY, SECONDARY και MONITOR είπες είναι καλοί (στο σχέδιο φαίνονται σε κατάσταση ανοικτής πόρτας). Από τη στιγμή που 1) ανάβει η λάμπα, 2) γυρίζει ο δίσκος, 3) δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας και 4) μετράει χρόνο (και βέβαια μετά σβήνει) ενεργοποιόντας τον φούρνο τα επόμενα που πρέπει να ελέγξεις είναι ο POWER CONTROL και το AC RELAY κι αν υπάρχει και κανένας θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας του magnetron που ίσως έχει ανοίξει.
> 
> HF12023.jpg


Καλησπέρα.Ο φούρνος είναι αυτός που δηχνεις στη φωτογραφία...Ανάβει η λαμπα και ο ανεμιστήρας,γυρίζει και ο δίσκος και κανονικά ο χρονοδιακοπτης δουλεύει.Δυο θερμοασφαλειες υπάρχουν ,μια πάνω στοαγμητρο και μια πάνω από το θάλαμο..Είναι και οι 2 οκ....Δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να ναι η λειτουργία των διακοπτών της πόρτας (αν πχ όταν πατηθουν πρέπει να διακόπτεται η συνέχεια; Δε ξέρω) αλλά με το buzzer όταν τους πατάω όλοι έχουν κανονικά συνέχεια.....Το power control που είναι;...υπάρχει μια πλακέτα που έρχονται τα 230v ..έχει πάνω ένα rc φίλτρο κάτι κεραμικές αντιστάσεις και ένα relay ...Αυτό εννοείς;;;Να πω ότι το grill του φούρνου δουλεύει κανονικά...

----------


## gep58

Το γκριλ έχει δικό του κύκλωμα ανεξάρτητο από τα μικροκύματα.
Οι 2 μικροδιακόπτες (PRIMARY, SECONDARY) έχουν κλειστή επαφή όταν κλείνει η πόρτα και ο 3ος (MONITOR)ανοικτή.

Προτείνω να κάνεις τα παρακάτω.
Το πρωτεύον του μετ/στή παραμένει ασύνδετο.

Βρες το καλώδιο του πρωτεύοντος του μετ/στή που πάει στο AC RELΑΥ.
Θα πάρεις μετρήσεις από την τάση μεταξύ του άλλου καλώδιου του πρωτεύοντος και 1) πριν την επαφή του relay και 2) μετά την επαφή αφού ενεργοποιήσεις τον φούρνο. Παράλληλα με την επαφή πρέπει να υπάρχει μια βαττική αντίσταση θα σε διευκολύνει να βρείς της 2 πλευρές της επαφής του ρελέ.

Αν συνεχίζεις να παίρνεις ~15V αντί των 230V που πρέπει τότε η επαφή που βρίσκεται στους επιλογείς του πάνελ και δίνει ρεύμα στο ρελέ δεν κλείνει σωστά.
Θα την βρεις ακολουθώντας το καλώδιο που φεύγει από την επαφή του ρελέ προς το πάνελ. Ψάξε εκεί το λόγο που δεν στέλνει ρεύμα στο ρελέ.

----------


## manos_3

> Το γκριλ έχει δικό του κύκλωμα ανεξάρτητο από τα μικροκύματα.
> Οι 2 μικροδιακόπτες (PRIMARY, SECONDARY) έχουν κλειστή επαφή όταν κλείνει η πόρτα και ο 3ος (MONITOR)ανοικτή.
> 
> Προτείνω να κάνεις τα παρακάτω.
> Το πρωτεύον του μετ/στή παραμένει ασύνδετο.
> 
> Βρες το καλώδιο του πρωτεύοντος του μετ/στή που πάει στο AC RELΑΥ.
> Θα πάρεις μετρήσεις από την τάση μεταξύ του άλλου καλώδιου του πρωτεύοντος και 1) πριν την επαφή του relay και 2) μετά την επαφή αφού ενεργοποιήσεις τον φούρνο. Παράλληλα με την επαφή πρέπει να υπάρχει μια βαττική αντίσταση θα σε διευκολύνει να βρείς της 2 πλευρές της επαφής του ρελέ.
> 
> ...


Πριν λίγο, κούνησα τις επαφές από τη μεριά της εισόδου και από τη μεριά του επιλογέα και τσουπ ήρθαν 230 στο πρωτεύον,το συνδεσα και δούλεψε ο φούρνος....Πήρα τη χαρά και έκλεισα το καπάκι και πάλι δε δουλεύει...Ξαμαμετραω στο πρωτεύον και πάλι 15 v....θα τεεκαρω αύριο αυτά που μου είπες Γιώργο....αν τελικά έχει το θέμα ο επιλογέας ,και συνδέσω το πρωτεύον αμέσως με τα 230 που πάνε παράδειγμα στη λάμπα θα έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## gep58

> αν τελικά έχει το θέμα ο επιλογέας ,και συνδέσω το πρωτεύον αμέσως με τα 230 που πάνε παράδειγμα στη λάμπα θα έχω πρόβλημα;


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και ποιά λάμπα.
Εκείνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις μια λάμπα πυράκτωσης στα 2 καλώδια που πάνε στο πρωτεύον του μετ/στή και να ψάξεις που είναι το πρόβλημα και που συμβαίνει η διακοπή.
Όταν κουνάς το προβληματικό σημείο θα αναβοσβήνει η λάμπα.

----------


## manos_3

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και ποιά λάμπα.
> Εκείνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις μια λάμπα πυράκτωσης στα 2 καλώδια που πάνε στο πρωτεύον του μετ/στή και να ψάξεις που είναι το πρόβλημα και που συμβαίνει η διακοπή.
> Όταν κουνάς το προβληματικό σημείο θα αναβοσβήνει η λάμπα.


Εννοώ τη λάμπα που έχει μέσα ο φουρνος...Αυτή η λαμπα περνει από ότι είδα τα καλωδια,από τη πλακέτα 230 και αναβει όταν ενεργοποιήσω το φούρνο από το περιστροφικό διακόπτη....αν συνδέσω πάνω σε αυτή παράλληλα το πρωτευον δε θα κάνω δουλειά;

----------


## gep58

Όχι βέβαια. "Πατέντες" εδώ δεν χωράνε. Θα πρέπει να βρεις το πρόβλημα και να το φτιάξεις αλλιώς δίνεις τον φούρνο στην ανακύκλωση γιατί τεχνικός δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει να το δει.

----------


## manos_3

Λοιπόν,έβαλα έβγαλα τα καλώδια εσωτερικά.Έσφηξα κάποιες επαφές που νομίζω ήταν λίγο χαλαρές....Αλλά μλον το πρόβλημα το έχει ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης της ώρας....Αν το γυρίσω αργά θα γίνει επαφή και θα μου δουλέψει....αν το κάνω γρήγορα μάλλον όχι....Όπως και να χει τώρα δουλεύει ....Όπως το άνοιξα μια βίδα δεν  ξεβιδωνε και αναγκαστικά και Στράβωνα λίγο τη λαμαρίνα ...ένα μικρό κομμάτι δε κάθεται καλά....Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φεύγει από κει ακτινοβολία και να πάθουμε καμία ζημιά;IMG_20200823_165949.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Επικίνδυνη ακτινοβολία έχει μέσα στο θάλαμο του φούρνου  που θερμαίνει  όταν δουλεύει ,

----------


## manos_3

> Επικίνδυνη ακτινοβολία έχει μέσα στο θάλαμο του φούρνου  που θερμαίνει  όταν δουλεύει ,


Που σημαίνει ότι από το κενό που δημιούργησα δε μπορεί να βγει καθόλου ακτινοβολία;

----------


## klik

Ναι ειναι ασφαλες ακομα και ετσι.
Επισης, μπορεις να το κανεις καλυτερα με λιγη προσπάθεια

----------


## manos_3

> Ναι ειναι ασφαλες ακομα και ετσι.
> Επισης, μπορεις να το κανεις καλυτερα με λιγη προσπάθεια


Ευχαριστώ ...ναι όντως θελει λίγο ίσιωμα...αν καταφέρω να βγάλω τη σκουριασμένη βίδα...
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους!!!!

----------


## mariost

Οι φούρνοι κατά 99 % καίνε το  δευτερεύον του  μετ/στη. Μέτρα τις περιελίξεις .Στα 230  θα βρεις 3 Ω  περίπου. Στην ψλεπτή της υψηλής τάσης νομίζω 220-330 Ωμ. Αν σου δείξει στο δευτερεύον  κοντά στο 0  είναι καμμένο και  έχει ο μετ/στης πάνω από 35 Ε. Αν είναι καλός πας για μάγνετρο  που και αυτό κάπου τόσο ή και περισσότερο κοστίζει. Η δίοδος και ο πυκνωτής χαλάνε πολύ πιο σπάνια. Φέτος διάλυσα φούρνους για ανταλλακτικά και οι 6 από μετ/στή.

----------

